# Is America screwed?



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

MyName said:


> Donald Trump killed the idea of America as an ideological state. If a man with open contempt for the 1st Amendment who blames all the country's problems on immigrants for no reason can get elected, then America isn't the pluralistic nation it claims to be, if it ever was. Trouble is, America is so culturally diffuse that those shared pluralistic values were the only thing holding together the social fabric. The rioting that happened just after his election is only the beginning.
> 
> So yes, in case you didn't guess, I voted screwed.


I don't think America is screwed. Screwed with a bunch of sore losers, maybe. Screwed with a bunch of corrupt politicians, probably.. but not _totally_ screwed. As far as I see it, we shall overcomb! I don't think it would be fair to expect too too much in four years, but then I guess, we shall see.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

We'll have an equal and opposite reaction to this 2016-2020 (or 2016-2024) era. It's an endless cycle.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Since the advent of nuclear weapons and now global warming, it is safe to say that every living being is.


That being said---empires could suffer a decline relatively without the threat of global catastrophe, and that is now a thing of the long since past.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Everything's going to be OK. Don't worry. Business as usual.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

No.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes we're screwed. Not necessarily because of everyone's wisepread panic that Trump is literally hitler, but because the petroleum-backed dollar _will _collapse. All our politics is based around delaying this inevitable collapse for as long as possible. Why do you think America is willing to piss off Russia and provoke war just over a pipeline in the east? If economics were like a game of poker, America put everything in the pot and turned out to have bad hand, and is now trying to flip the table so no one knows what the final hand was.


* *









Keep in mind, this video was made in _*4 years ago.*_




Those of you who voted "why should I care" have as much reason to be worried as we do, the collapse of the dollar would certainly effect the world.


----------



## Michael22Omega (Dec 25, 2016)

Na America is still way better than most countries


----------



## Solar Angel (Dec 18, 2016)

I think people are making a mountain out of a molehill by focusing solely on the negative. There are some Trump policies, like his views on the environment that concern me, but he's one man. We still decide whether we buy organic and from green companies. We don't need a government mandate for that. So maybe we're in for some changes, hopefully some good with any bad, but there are still a lot possibilities for the future and people can decide in the next election cycle where they want the country to go then. If you read the country's history it's had far darker chapters and come through.


----------



## wums (Nov 25, 2013)

People don't change until they start to get uncomfortable. You know, America has long been standing on the third world's pair of stilts. Can't keep borrowing them forever.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Normally I think of the United States of America and the word screw, that they are screwing the rest. Now they are screwing themselves? They really _are_ screwing the entire world.



Bismuth said:


> I think the whole world is screwed. I can't wait for 2016 to be over.


Yes, I would say so too, but what's good about 2016 being over? What about 2017 will be better?


----------



## Kingego (Aug 26, 2016)

No, middle-east is screwed atm.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, but it's not solely because of Trump. We've been going down the wrong path for a while.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

> O say can you see, by the dawn's early light,
> What so proudly we hailed at the twilight's last gleaming,
> Whose broad stripes and bright stars through the perilous fight,
> O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming?
> ...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Why anyone would think so?


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes. As a matter of fact, we're screwed for good in America.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

This whole thing is just so unprecedented I think everyone's just waiting and wondering what the hell he's going to do. I think Trump is the only person that might know this(even this is hard to tell). Through the whole election I couldn't help but have the idea that he never really wanted to be president and still has little interest in being president, but his appointments are a little alarming (Jeff Sessions, Rex Tillerson, and Rick Perry as Energy secretary?) It's hard to tell what he's going to do from here or how involved he'll be.

I could see him really doing nothing beyond tweeting and making public addresses (this I can see him doing a lot more than any other president) with Pence and other top advisers really running things or I can see him crumbling and becoming even more irrational and unpredictable as president and making dangerous and erratic decisions, like all of a sudden bombing New Zealand or something (not saying this is particularly likely, but I don’t think this sort of unpredictability has ever been seen in a US president, at least not in modern times when they have so much power at their fingertips.)

It seems like a good possibility that he will be impeached before 2020, especially if Republicans find him too erratic to work with and/or control. So I'd say a little screwed at the least but maybe(hopefully) not in the long term. Certain people in America and other nations might be more screwed, but it’s hard to tell. On the bright side, at least it'll probably be interesting either way? opcorn:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Hopefully beginning on Jan 21, 2017 we can start reversing the decline which began under George H.W. Bush and his betrayal of the Reagan revolution.

Having the national debt doubled to around $20 trillion during the last 8 years, and nuclear proliferation encouraged under Clinton and Obama isn't helping.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Humanity was screwed from day one.
America being a subset of humanity naturally inherits that screwed up state.
There is nothing special about america, just another natural expression of humanity.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Strontphite said:


> Humanity was screwed from day one.
> America being a subset of humanity naturally inherits that screwed up state.
> There is nothing special about america, just another natural expression of humanity.


If America truly were nothing special, liberals wouldn't hate it with such a white hot passion; nor would Trump have aroused such opposition for saying "Make America Great Again."


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

g_w said:


> If America truly were nothing special, liberals wouldn't hate it with such a white hot passion; nor would Trump have aroused such opposition for saying "Make America Great Again."












Yeah of course that is the way of the world, what was I thinking...


----------

